# Newisland windstorm



## guinepigs rock (Feb 20, 2017)

Puzzle Newisland windstorm 4x4 cube
*Options:* Currently available in both black plastic and stickerless
Black - http://amzn.to/2dRMsrk
Stickerless - http://amzn.to/2eeIx3N
The price of this cube is cheaper then most the black is 14.99 and the stickerless is 13.99 
Other cubes
cyclone boys 13.99
Shengshou 5.69
Aosu 18.99
Weisu 13.99
yuxin 15.99

The size of this cube is 62mm and is the same size as the moyu aosu and weisu. The cube weights 1.6 ouces customer review is 4.1 out of 5 stars 
my opinion: I like smaller cubes since my hands are smaller. When you get this cube it comes with one set of replacement stickers and one cube bag and one solution booklet. This cube was loose out of the box and mine had popped right after the first solve and had exploded. I contacted newisland and they sent me a new cube awesome customer service.
Turning: I received this puzzle about a few weeks ago and right now I use the yuxin as my main which is a smoother cube and has softer plastic. The newisland windstorm out of the box was very quick one of the fastest 4x4 on the market and it has a catchy, scratchy and clicky fee but after breaking it in it feels smooth like the asou but it is made out of harder plastic . Corner cutting is about line to line. 

The pieces look similar to the aosu 4x4 and the sticker shades are similar to the moyu shades that come on the cubes. 

Conclusion would I recommend this cube yes i would recommend it to any cuber. I like the fast crisp turning. Overall an amazing cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm sorry to point out that you have been ripped off by an Amazon rebranded.
This cube, I am led to believe is the qiyi storm and is sold for under £3 on zcube.hk. . 
As a general rule, cubes of Amazon are either fake, rebrands or a complete ripoff anyway

I have this cube- the qiyi storm and it is a very fast cube but it can pop so I'd say unless you tighten it it is not a very good cube, however for the price (at zcube) it is good


----------



## dskids (Feb 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 'm sorry to point out that you have been ripped off by an Amazon rebranded.
> This cube, I am led to believe is the qiyi storm and is sold for under £3 on zcube.hk. .
> As a general rule, cubes of Amazon are either fake, rebrands or a complete ripoff anyway


Partially true. Newisland is rebranded QiYi stuff, that is correct, although they have nothing to do with Amazon. Also the notion that all cubes on Amazon are fakes is ridiculous. There are plenty of reputable cube sellers on Amazon including GoodPlay, DFantix, and CuberSpeed. They are now even matching the market prices of the big cubeshops and offering Prime shipping on some items.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 25, 2017)

dskids said:


> Partially true. Newisland is rebranded QiYi stuff, that is correct, although they have nothing to do with Amazon. Also the notion that all cubes on Amazon are fakes is ridiculous. There are plenty of reputable cube sellers on Amazon including GoodPlay, DFantix, and CuberSpeed. They are now even matching the market prices of the big cubeshops and offering Prime shipping on some items.


Well dfantix seem to call the valk the d-fantix qiyi valk3, I just remember when I got my first two aolong one for Christmas but off Amazon and it was not a good aolong, it eventually broke into about 50 pieces and three are still missing.
Second aolong of Amazon was 55mm and they did not say MOyu mini aolong and again was not a good aolong it was a year later when I finally decided to buy another aolong and it was quite good - where did I get it from? eBay not Amazon

Note: I saw an aolong for £60 appr is that better than a normal aolong??


----------



## dskids (Feb 26, 2017)

I guess we can agree that while there are some reputable sellers on Amazon, you do have to be very careful to make sure you're getting what you think you're getting. I've had to return cubes before myself.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 26, 2017)

dskids said:


> I guess we can agree that while there are some reputable sellers on Amazon, you do have to be very careful to make sure you're getting what you think you're getting. I've had to return cubes before myself.


That's why I now only order cubes off eBay or an actual cube store, zcubd is my favourite now and the only proper cube store I have ordered from.


----------

